# Boris Giltburg



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw him performing Shostakovich 2nd piano concerto last year with the RLPO and thought he was very good. Met him in interval too and he was really nice. Not seen him about much since. Has anyone else come across him?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have a CD where he's playing: Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval.
Good performance.


----------

